# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Life After Hair Loss  Things Can Always Be Worse

## tbtadmin

Spencer Kobren and Joe Tillman speak with callers about their life experiences dealing with hair loss, hair transplants and what it takes to cope.  Spencer Kobrens The Bald Truth is internationally syndicated through the []

More...

----------

